# Tiling over torn drywall



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

idk, but i think if you have paper still on there, in good condition. you may be able to put a bunch of coats of primer. but i am figuring that the pro's will tell you to cut out the bad and replace with good. which really isn't that hard. since you don't need to finish the drywall.

post something, anything, in this thread to build your post count over 5 i think it is. then post a pic.


----------



## ToolSeeker (Sep 19, 2012)

The gardz will seal the drywall no need to cut or prime your thin set and notched trowel will level it out.


----------



## jeffnc (Apr 1, 2011)

Just so you don't get confused, ToolSeeker is not saying "No need to cut or prime your thinset, and the notched trowel will level it out." He is saying "No need to cut or prime. Your thinset will level it out."

Of course Gardz can be considered a primer, so we are saying there is no need for an _additional_ primer.


----------



## ToolSeeker (Sep 19, 2012)

Thanks. Some times I forget punctuation.


----------

